# Caliber Opinions



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

First of all, hi, I've been lurking for awhile on here.

I apologize about a caliber thread...I'm betting they're as annoying here as they are on another gun forum I frequent. I've been doing some researching lately and a LOT of reading, but I can't find much about my specific questions.

I'm looking to get my own varmint/predator rifle. I borrow a 22 Hornet right now, and I love the gun, but I can't find any for sale that aren't a ridiculous price, not to mention a box of bullets is pricey. I'm a waitress, I don't make a ton of money.

I was thinking either a .204 or .223 would work for me, BUT I want to keep the fur as nice as possible. The rifle will be mainly used for coyote, but during the fox and bobcat seasons, I hope to get a shot at them as well.

I hunt with my brother and he uses a 22-250, so long shots will be more on him than me, which is another issue. Will either of these calibers destroy the fur if, for example, I take a 50 yard shot?

Should I just suck it up and get myself a 22 Hornet?

I know a lot factors will make a difference...shot placement, 32 gr vs 40 gr vs whatever...I'm getting overwelmed and the opinions I'm getting elsewhere are from people that don't care about fur or don't hunt fox or bocat. No matter how many people tell me to use a .270 on fox, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome! My vote would be the .204.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT

i wouldnt use a .270 on fox,especially if yu want tp keep pelts

i use a .223(well try to,have yet to call one in) for yotes

and will use it on cats and ox next year,but bullet selection is gonna be the key so as not to destroy the fur

.204 would be a better choice to save fur

but with the way things are these days,you might want to get a rifle to fit the availability of ammo in your area


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum. I have a lot of different calibers that I use for predator hunting. I do not have a .22 Hornet and I understand it is sometimes difficult to find ammo. If you are going to use the furs, IMHO, a .204 Ruger would be hard to beat. Savage makes the .204 in several different models, depending on how much you want to spend, and any of them should make you a fine rifle. Ammo is pretty well available when things are not crazy like right now. I have had one since they first hit the market and love it. I have taken coyotes at over 300 yds with it and even a 125 lb. pig at 156 yds. (I do not recommend it as a hog rifle but the pig showed up while I was calling coyotes and suffered the consequences).

Good luck on your search.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum cmp.

A 204 would be a great choice, low ammo cost, plenty of it available usually, low recoil, nice so you can see hits, and long range capabilities..yes long range, the 204 holds plenty of energy at well past 300yds . Go buy yourself a Savage axis and drop a nice $250 scope on there and you'll be happy, I swear.

OOPS my bad..axis doesn't come in 204...thanks Scotty

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!

I just got home from an AWFUL day at work...sorry such a delay in answering all of you. And yes, I'm a waitress..that doesn't mean I'm the only girl here right? There's gotta be a few?

I'm really loving that all of you are suggesting .204 because I think I have my heart set on one. It's just disappointing that everyone I know says not to get one....no one I know owns one though, so I suppose that would have something to do with it. All those guys probably want to be the first to have one. :teeth:

My deer rifle is a Savage Model 11 ( other than Model 11, I don't know what it is, got it for $325 and the guy clearly didn't hunt) in 7mm-08 and I LOVE that gun. No matter what caliber I finally settle on, my first place to look will be Savage.

I'm definitely gonna have to get to a few stores..or call I suppose...and see what the prices run on ammo. Hopefully there's a significant difference in price to help me decide.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck in your decision. When purchasing ammo for your 204 buy the 40gr bullets. they have enough energy to penetrate a shoulder bone. The lighter bullets have a tendency to splash (explode) on the exterior of the bone and leave you with a wounded animal. I don't know who your friends are but they need to research their ballistics. The 204 outperforms most varmint calibers.

Keep us posted on your purchase.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Some of my friends are gun nuts, and the most vocal about me NOT getting a .204 are the ones that know the most about various weaponry. I'm really not sure why they all think I need a .223 or bigger. They must be afraid I can't hit anything or they really don't think I want the fur.

I have a tendency to do what my dad and brother think is best, haven't asked dad, but my brother wants me to get a .204. The more I read, the more I like about .204. Maybe I'll make some phone calls tomorrow..or Monday. I don't have too many shops real close to me to stop in and look around. I live in middle-of-nowhere PA.

Now that I've broken the ice with my first post, you'll probably notice me around more often.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well glad to have ya and we are looking forward to the tales of that new rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good, we welcome your opinions.

Just to be clear though...newbie buys the beer !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

This round is on me. :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:

Any one else need one?

Savage makes a nice package for around $550 to $600 depending on where you are at.

Model: 11/111 Trophy Hunter XP comes in a 204 with the Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 BDC scope. I got my 22-250 for $540 and it shoots great. And that model has the Accutrigger that is adjustable.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Kind of a sticky situation with the budget....

Savage Axis in a .223 will cost around $300...Ammo is cheaper than a .204, *BUT* .223 ammo is tough to find in some places...

If u want a Savage in .204, u r gonna have to buy a model that's more expensive than the Axis -- plus the added cost of .204 ammo..

I know that u said u wanted to pinch pennies...

I run Savages in both calibers & my .223 is spitting a 35gr. Hornady NTX bullet about as fast as the .204 w/ a 40gr VMax.. I carry my Axis .223 for predators now, instead of my Mod 10 Predator .204-- it's lighter....Got some Barnes .22 cal 36gr Varmint Grenades that I'm gonna load up to see how they shoot.. Should be about the same as the NTX.. These lighter bullets are pelt savers in a .223.

I'll bet u could find somebody to reload some ammo for you. That would make an Axis .223 the most economical choice..

I like my .22 K-Hornet, too... It's a sweet-shooting pelt-saver, but there again, you'll be paying for a more expensive model to get that caliber. :teeth:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk... I like the idea that you are going to save the pelts, most coyote hunters I know don't. Buy a gun "you" like... .204 sounds good to me... most woman shoot better than men so get enough gun to kill a coyote, but not to much for a fox...(.22 Fireball, .22 Hornet, .204 or .223) with the right load you should do fine... Good Luck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site, lots of great advice given.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like you already know what you're looking for in a predator rifle. You should look around your area a bit and check availability of ammo. Do a bit of on-line searching of rifle prices and styles. Spend the most you can afford on the gun and optics, then you will never have to "upgrade". You won't be disappointed with the .204. I know I 'm not. Most of my .204 kills had a very small entry wound and no exit. I use a 40 grain Hornady V-Max handload, but Hornady makes their own ammo of the same components. Another good choice is Remington Accu-tip Varmint, which comes in 40 grain also. This ammo shot very well in my Savage 12. Welcome to the site.............


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Reloading won't be a problem, we have a whole set up at my grandpa's house for reloading pretty much everything. Of course, I know we don't have the stuff for .204 and I need to check on .223, but I assume we have the dies, etc for that. I suppose I should factor that in to the cost.

I want to save pelts because my dad also traps and I LOVE trapping with him. He's more than willing to skin/flesh/dry/whatever else needs done to anything I shoot. I might as well get a couple dollars out of hunting right?

I don't have a problem with buying a used rifle, so that is what I will be looking for at first, if I can't find something I like, I'll go with new and just save up some more money. We used to have a lot of good gun shops around here, all owned by locals, it's too rural here for the big stores, but those guys have all been forced to retire for one reason or another. I live along NY state, but I'm not wasting my money there. There's a couple really nice shops, Grice's, Ackley's and Elk County Ammo and Arms...those are the places I need to go look around.

I like it here, I bought a couple calls from prariewolf way back in Jan/Feb...good guy, good calls. It could get very expensive hanging around here..there's so many new toys to get. :mrgreen:


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I think the 204 is a great caliber. I have a Savage 12FV 204 and I love it. It's very accurate and low recoil. As previously mentioned, the 223 is a great choice, too. Also, you'll find that 223's rifles are plentiful and you can probably find one a little cheaper than a 204. For example, from budsgunshop.com you can get a Savage Axis 223 for $295, but the least expensive 204 is $467. I've purchased a few guns from buds and I have had a good experience. I believe in supporting local businesses, but sometimes you need something they simply don't have or can't get. Just shop around.

In my humble opinion, you can't go wrong with a 204, 223, or 22-250. Good luck in your search!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just read this post, my vote would be for the .204 also. If you reload, the cost will be about the same with both .204 and .223 and probably about the same with factory loads if buying varmit rounds.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never bought any of the stuff for reloading, I just pitch in money if necessary. Any suggestions on good places to get whatever stuff I need for .204 reloading? I feel kinda stupid saying it, but I don't know what "starter" equipment I would need for a caliber we have nothing for. Do I just need dies? I'm also wondering in case we don't have stuff for .223.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's just an example of a starter kit.........

​
http://www.lymanproducts.com/lyman/presses-and-kits/LyC_RPK_Crusher_Pro.php

.....then you would still need dies, powder, primers and bullets. Powder, primers and some bullets are a little hard to find right now.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If your father has reloading equip. all you would need to buy, is dies and possibly a shell holder for the press, but they do work for multiple calibers.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

We have a TON of reloading stuff, for all I know we do have the dies, but since I haven't gotten any answers from my brother, I'll have to wait to find out.

All the scales and that sorta stuff, we have. I'm sure the correct powders and primers are all there too.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a lot of gun nut friends that say the 204 hasn't and won't catch on but clearly they don't predator hunt! I agree with the 40 gr bullets having more oomph behind them and less likely to drift as much as a 32 gr. the availability of 204 surpasses the 223 and 22-250. Even reloading 22 caliber is tough to find projectiles for right now so my vote is a 204 as I am getting one soon as well


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 Beerman069, the 204 really shines as a varmit and Praire dog gun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I misunderstood you then cmp, sorry. Yes dies, bullets, powder and primers will be what you need.....for that matter, that is what most of us are trying to find and stock up on now.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Shellholder is the same as the .223


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet all I'll need is the die, assuming we've got the stuff for .223. This makes me happy!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

cmp said:


> I bet all I'll need is the die, assuming we've got the stuff for .223. This makes me happy!


Dies, bullets, brass & a weapon... :teeth:


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, but that's typical stuff that I would have to buy with anything...I'm ok with that..for now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you...........


----------

